# Need to know if my modem is bad



## Albinousrex (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello,

I have been having intermittent internet issues for a few weeks now. I have ATT DSL and the internet tends to go out from time to time, definitely more frequently than it should, and does not come back on until the modem is reset, sometimes taking multiple resets with different blinking lights. The most recent case, the internet went out and when I tried to power cycle, it will not start up. It tries to start up and then the power light just blinks red. I have a Speedstream 4100b which is a relatively old router that we received when we had our DSL line connected.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Ideally you would call you isp when the modem goes out. See if they can connect. If not they will have you reboot the modem. They would also be able to see the modem log which would indicate if the problem was at their end or its the modem


----------

